# Arrest Grass Herbicide



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone on here ever sprayed food plots with arrest to kill grass weed in clover, alfalfa, chicory, rape, brassicas plots and was it worth the time & money? Is there any other products out there comparable that you can buy?










​
*Whitetail Institute*

*Arrest* Grass Herbicide is effective on most grass types including Blue Stem, Orchardgrass, Bluegrass, Ryegrass, Bermuda, Switchgrass, Fescue, Timothy, Indiangrass, Crabgrass, Johnsongrass and others. Always follow the instructions on the label. Arrest can be applied to clover, alfalfa, chicory, rape, brassicas and most nongrass food plots.​ 

*Pint* 
(treats up to 1/2 acre)
*$27.99*
*FREE GROUND SHIPPING**Quantity: **Gallon* 
(treats up to 4 acres)
*$138.95*
*FREE GROUND SHIPPING**Quantity:*


----------



## ruckus (Dec 9, 2007)

Have never used it, I bought some years back and its still on our shelf. We spray Poast Plus over our chicory and clover and have had great results. We actually applied last weekend. We bought 2 gallons which is enough for 10 acres, it already had surfactant in it for $150, way cheaper than the Arrest. The one thing we have noticed is that it takes awhile to see results, after 2 weeks you couldn't tell much, a week later the grass started to look burnt orange, then the next week it was all gone. It doesn't work like roundup, so don't freak out if it takes a little longer. The grasses in our fields were wheat, oats and rye and it does very well. One field that we have always had rye grass problems with that is only planted in clover and chicory, does not have rye in it anymore, so that's a major plus.


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

For grass and weeds use Post or Fuselade liquid Post 1 quart per acre With post use oil surfactant, with Post Plus no surfactant is needed.

24D-B for Broad leaf problems 1 quart per acre

Liquid Boron every time you spray per for weeds 1 quart per acre for Alfalfa and clover

I'm not familiar with Arrest...

Good Luck!


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Barry
We plant our own special mix of Advantage Ladino clover / Crimson clover / Arrow leaf clover / Kale /Georgia Collards / Chicory / Rape and Purple top Turnips planted on every food plot. We want to kill the the small amount Winter wheat / Rye / Oats in the summer if possible. So witch one of all these *Herbicides* is going to do the best job without killing too many of the others plants ? *24 DB OR Poast Plus ? *

*I'm thinking the Boron is going to help horn development from the nutrients coming from the plants you spray?*
Thanks for the good information :thumbup:


----------



## ruckus (Dec 9, 2007)

Based on the results I've seen I don't know how anything could work better than Poast Plus. The only issue could be the height of the grasses, our fields were taller than normal for this time of year. This would also depend on the type of sprayer you have. A boom may apply better in tall grass with a boomless nozzle not penetrating as well depending on thickness. This issue would exist regardless of which chemical you apply. Nonetheless you should get an adequate kill in a timely manner. I would not recommend 2 4 d for any of your applications and I have no experience with boron. Just follow the recommended chemical amounts according to the label with Poast and you should be good to go.


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

Barry Cole said:


> For grass and weeds use Post or Fuselade liquid Post 1 quart per acre With post use oil surfactant, with Post Plus no surfactant is needed.
> 
> 24D-B for Broad leaf problems 1 quart per acre
> 
> ...


 
I would go with anything this dude is saying....just because of this
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/plots-looking-nice-102100/#post766479


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Do you disc your clover under or just cut it ? My rows of clover are still going strong. This was my first year of planting just clover on certain row to see how it would do, very pleased with the out come, now not sure how to manage it lol.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

ABailey said:


> Do you disc your clover under or just cut it ? My rows of clover are still going strong. This was my first year of planting just clover on certain row to see how it would do, very pleased with the out come, now not sure how to manage it lol.



I would Spray it for weeds and let it grow till the heat kills it. It will seed up and you can bush hog it and fertilize/disc it back in or let the turkeys and birds eat it as it stands. We let the turkey eat our after it seeds up for the most part. We will reseed all our plots in the fall each year regardless but is not always necessary


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Arrest herbicide is the exact same product as Poast...at a much higher price... However many of the experts on QDMA prefer Clethodim over Poast. Here's a direct quote from one of the top QDMA experts. "Poast Plus (Sethoxydim) is used to control grasses in alfalfa and clover as well as brassicas, peas, soybeans and most trees, however we have found that Select or Arrow (Clethodim) to be more effective then Poast for controlling grasses." Remember with Clethodim you need to use a surfactant such as crop oil...

If you have broadleaf problems, and your fields consist of clover, alfalfa, or soybeans you can use Butyrac 200 2,4-DB. It is safe to apply to clover, alfalfa and soybeans for broadleaf control...

Barry


----------

